# Turkish Wrestling



## Josh (Jan 11, 2006)

www.turkishwrestling.com


this seems pretty cool. Though i don't go for the whole islamic prayer thing, this is interesting.


----------



## barriecusvein (Jan 12, 2006)

does seem quite cool, although im not sure whats going on in these pics!

http://www.turkishwrestling.com/images/05-1/04.jpg

http://www.turkishwrestling.com/TF8/tf8-2b-137.jpg


----------



## green meanie (Jan 12, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> does seem quite cool, although im not sure whats going on in these pics!
> 
> http://www.turkishwrestling.com/images/05-1/04.jpg
> 
> http://www.turkishwrestling.com/TF8/tf8-2b-137.jpg


 
Um, making a few equipment adjustments?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## shotman (Jan 13, 2006)

Frightening to think what they grip on inside of the pants:idunno:


----------



## Aaron Fields (Jan 31, 2006)

The gripping inside the pants is due to the fact that the bodies are covered in olive oil.  This style of wrestling, like so many folk styles, has huge cultural context.  The turks have a huge wrestling tradition.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 31, 2006)

It is one of the arts that the master Emin Boztepe used to practise, that's why in EBMAS there are solutions to many grabs as we know, and that is due to the master's experience in such fields of fighting.


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 3, 2006)

cool link. Aside from the mess and funny comments about being lathered in olive oil, it would be a good way to train how to gain hold of someone who is extremly sweaty and therefore slippery.


----------

